
Static site hosting on GCP with SSL for basically free with Cloudflare - alex-olivier
https://alexolivier.me/posts/static-website-hosting-google-cloud-gcs-https-cloudflare
======
rshnotsecure
Does this process allows the use of custom domains?

For a long time now custom domains on GCS with SSL has been a networking
"mission impossible" and just an absurd amount of work really.

I remember giving up 12 months ago, I can't remember why, and just deploying
to Firebase finally. That worked out well...but much more work than it should
have been. Particularly compared to just hosting on S3.

~~~
alex-olivier
yes!

